# 3AA to D cell battery holder.



## ElektroLumens (Jan 20, 2003)

Remeber this battery hoder we were all looking at a while back?







Well, an associate of mine found it's source. However, they insist on bogarting the thing




. So, what to do? We are going to open up a mold and make them ourselves!



Should be available in about a month.



Should be priced at * approximately * $2.50 to $3.00 each.

This battery holder holds 3 AA batteries, and is exactly the same size as a D cell battery. So two will fit perfectly into a 2D flashlight for 9 volts, or 7.2 with rechargables. You could use 3 or 4 or 5, whatever, to get the voltage you need to do whatever.





Working on behalf of all CPF members, to get the parts we need, to do the mods we want. Actually I really want them for a 5 watt flashlight I'm working on, but will share them with anyone who wants them.





So how about a 2D *ag*ite, using two of these battery holders. Mount a 5W of your color choice, and use the new 30mm optics. Sounds nice, huh?

Whadya think?





Wayne J.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Jan 20, 2003)

Now if only somebody could easily make a 4AA to D holder. Lol. Hmm, I still have some 6AA holders...unfortunately no D cell lights any more. Wayne, THANK you for taking the initiative here! I'll probably be buying a few in case I want to mod a 3 D cell light that I wouldn't be able to mod with a 6 cell holder alone...maybe with a 6 and a 3..not sure what to do with the 10.8 volts though. I am sure I'll figure out something.

Spud


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by Tater Rocket:
> *Now if only somebody could easily make a 4AA to D holder. Lol. Hmm, I still have some 6AA holders...unfortunately no D cell lights any more. Wayne, THANK you for taking the initiative here! I'll probably be buying a few in case I want to mod a 3 D cell light that I wouldn't be able to mod with a 6 cell holder alone...maybe with a 6 and a 3..not sure what to do with the 10.8 volts though. I am sure I'll figure out something.
> 
> Spud*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, 4AA's would be 6 volts (or 4.8 in rechargables.) An off voltage for the Luxeon Star. Of course, for the HID mods, this would be good.

Wayne J.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, I know  I'm not planning HID (too high cost) so much as 20-35 watt MR16's in a 3D mag



4D is a bit long, 3D would be great. Plus, for $20 you can get one of those and a Mini-*ag (for even more mods or selling to recoupe a bit of cost). 

Spud


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2003)

2D-sized with a 5W-LS and some kind of regulation to it ... I'd be in!
bernhard


----------



## revolvergeek (Jan 20, 2003)

Put me down for 8 of the holders if you can keep the price close to $2.50 each.


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

Electrolumens:

I have one of these battery holders. As Mr. Bulk reported, they are a little too wide for current Mag D lights. They fit into my Brinkmann D, Nordic D, Dorcy D, Garrity D, SL-20X, and older Mag Charger bodies. They seem to be the same diameter as my 3V LiSO2 7.5 Ah lithium cells.

They also fit into Dorcy/Garrity adapters for 4D cells into one lantern cell.

Maybe you can refine the mold to shrink the OD a little. The contacts on the original are fussy enough that I experience intermittent open failures, particularly with rechargeables.

I'm interested in at least a dozen at the $2.50 @ since I have lots of lights they fit. Many people will be unhappy because Mags are too tight.


----------



## StoneDog (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne,

If you're making the mold the final product will be sized for a Mag, right? 

Put me down for at least 4 of them.

Jon


----------



## kimgkimg (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne,
Definitely interested in some of these if you get them produced. Put me down for at least 4 of them as well.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 20, 2003)

They should fit in the "older" mags (circa 1985) just fine though... Mine is and older one and the ID is bigger. 36mm if my measuring stick is correct. I would like 3 of them but i am overcommitted at this point. Perhaps someone will have some left over in a month or so?


----------



## Deviant (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne,

I believe that this 3AA to D cell batt is a series configuration. I belive some might be interested in an adapter running these 3 batts in parallel.

Lester


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

(O-o)

Does anybody besides Brock really want to do 3AA packs in parallel? Most readily purchaseable applications can benefit from doubled voltage more than doubled current delivery capability. Most flashlights have internal resistances that argue against significantly higher currents.

Besides, use of NiMH AA's can get the current up to 1.0 A and 1.9 A or so before voltage drops to around 1.1 V and 1.0 V per cell, respectively.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks wayne!

i think i'll take four when their available


----------



## shiftd (Jan 20, 2003)

i will take four also, assuming the price is around 2.50.
thanks Wayne


----------



## CNC Dan (Jan 20, 2003)

I will also take two. I don't have a use for them, but I want to support this great offer!

Thanks Wayne!!


----------



## BeamChucker (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm still on the hunt for a 2D flashlight that will take 3 stacks of 4 AA's (total of 12 AA's. One could then have two sets of 6 AA's, one on each side, supplying 7.2V each. This would be great for a 5W LS or a W/S 01274 7.2V 2.77A 552L lamp. Anyone know of a 2D flashlight that can fit 4AA's in the tailcap? It would still need enough length but most 2D's do. I'm in the process of doing this with my Nordic 2C and 12AAA's. Instead of a battery holder, I'm making a shrinkwrapped battery pack using RC enthusiast methods. It fits beautifully. All you need is a charger that can handle them which I also recently picked up. This one is going to get a 5W LS when they get here.

Lemlux, do you have any Nordic 2D's?

StreamChucker


----------



## LongThrow (Jan 20, 2003)

3 AA in a D cell,
Now we are talking! A 2D 5 watt LS with Wayne's optics (and the other Wayne's Wizard regulator) would make the perfect retina burn










Wayne, are you planning on a regulated option?


----------



## Brock (Jan 20, 2003)

Ya, I think I am the only crazy one wanting this in a parallel config (going in corner and staring at floor). Actually I have managed to get 4 8AA holders in the same space as the 8 D were, works great. But the other two lights have to be D cell sized holders so I am stuck using the AA to D adapters.

Someday someone will make them, and I will be there to buy all 16 of them


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

Streamchucker:

No Nordic 2D's. I have 5 Nordic 3D's, 4 Nordic 3C's, and 8 Nordic 2 C's. As you know, I got them on EBAY for $1 @ for the 2C's, $3 @ for the 3C's, and $5 @ for the 3D's. (shipping averaged between $1.50 and $2.00 per light.) 

I think I may have told you that I can fit sub C's in the C tailcaps unlike Mags which won't. I can't fit a D cell in the D tailcap or a C cell in the C tailcaps. 

Please show pics of your battery pack.

12 AAA's will give you 1500 mAh at 7.2 V in serial / parallel. Interesting concept for a 2C.

I've just ordered (or tried to order) some Copia Lithium-ions. The 16.5mm by 50 mm LRB-150B's deliver 3.7 V and 1000 mAh. the 16.5mm by 68 mm LRB-168B's deliver 3.7 V and 1400 mAh. I can easily fit two of the longer ones in a 2C. I ordered the 16.5 mm diameter ones so I can use them in Surefires also.

The 18.5 mm diameter 68 mm long LRB-168A batteries have a capacity of 1800 mA if you want more capacity and want a size that's between A (17mm) and Sub C (23 mm).

You won't get 7.2 V output driving a 2.77 A bulb at 1.8C. You'll probably voltage drop to around 6 volts.

I hope to drive a 01274 bulb with 3 of the 3.0 V 7.5 Ah Saft primary Li-SO2 primary D cells discussed in another thread. Voltage drop should be to around 7.6 V. to 7.7 V. I've cut off a dead SF Pxx LA and drilled the center hole to accept a T-2 1/4 bulb. I've then epoxied the SF reflector to the top of the threaded bulb retainer.

Patty at Carley is now confirming for me whether or not Carley can make custom variants of their 912 PR potted socket with ceramic potting rather than soft plastic potting. The 912 socket is rated for 1.0 amp max and I haven't pushed a 912 socket beyond 1.42 A.

Back on topic.....
If I can't arrange for a potted 912 socket, the 3AA adapter will allow me to run some interesting bulbs with current in tthe 1.2 to 1.5 Amp range.


----------



## BeamChucker (Jan 20, 2003)

Lemlux, I was going to use the AAA pack to drive a 5W LS. I want a 2D so I can use 12 AA's in a battery pack to drive the 7.2V W/S bulb. That should give me 4200mah if I use the Sony 2100mah AA's I have coming. I was going to ask you if you thought that would work or should I go to Nicads to make sure it is driven properly without much voltage drop. 

I'm ordering some Copia's too. I picked up a Garrity Stainless AA a while back to fit two of these in for the other 5W LS I have coming. It should give me 7.4V 1000mah or over an hour of run time in a 2AA size rechargeable flashlight. I paid $10 for mine. I see everyone is now talking about them being super cheap at Walmart right now. I may need to go pick up some more.

StreamChucker


----------



## woodbender (Jan 20, 2003)

I'll be interested in several.


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne:

Any comment on the possibilites of skinnying down the battery pack OD?

Streamchucker:

Most higher capacity AA's drop quickly to around 1.1 V at 0.5 C. I think you'll be lucky to get 6.5 V out of that WA 01274 in that 2 * 6AA configuration.

The 01274 rerates at 382 lumen and 2.614 amps when driven at 6.48 V. I'd use an 01111, and 01315 or an 01148 with that battery setup. I use 01111's driven by a 6 D cell rechargeable pack.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Electrolumens:
> 
> I have one of these battery holders. As Mr. Bulk reported, they are a little too wide for current Mag D lights. They fit into my Brinkmann D, Nordic D, Dorcy D, Garrity D, SL-20X, and older Mag Charger bodies. They seem to be the same diameter as my 3V LiSO2 7.5 Ah lithium cells.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Oh, right. I just tried one in a Mag and it didn't fit. It does fit in the Blaster, as it has a little larger diameter body. So unless we make it smaller, it would not fit. I'll see about shrinking the diameter a bit. Thanks for the input.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by ():
> *Wayne,
> 
> I believe that this 3AA to D cell batt is a series configuration. I belive some might be interested in an adapter running these 3 batts in parallel.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">These would be in series, at 4.5 volts for alkalines, etc.

Wayne


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Wayne:
> 
> Any comment on the possibilites of skinnying down the battery pack OD?
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'll look into it. 

Wayne J.


----------



## Deviant (Jan 20, 2003)

lemlux,

I guess that would have to make 2 crazy ppl. me and brock






For LED application the parallel configuration would do more harm than good. i was thinking for incandescent and regualted applications there would be longer runtime with a parallel set up, i maybe wrong


----------



## Lucien (Jan 20, 2003)

The OD would probably be a big sticking(



) point for quite a few people, perhaps a slightly different design like the one used in these.

I'm also guessing this will be a direct drive mod? 7.2 (from 6 NiMH) with a resistor would draw a 0.7A current at spec, under the 0.5C discharge for most cells. 2+ hours of 5W goodness is a possiblity here



Though if its a 2D -> 6AA mod, some of us bought such holders a while back in a mass buy. I can't remember the link though, but you might want to consider those. They should fit fine as they are (haven't tested mine yet) though they lack proper end terminals for just dropping into a flashlight

Another option would be a 3D replacement _if_ you could get 4AA to fit in the space of 1D. Then you could have 2 6AA packs in parallel, resulting in even lower current draw per cell. Users would have to be careful about reverse charging of cells though.


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

(O-o)

You'd get longer run time than a single A cell, but less run time than if you used a full capacity D cell of the same chemistry.


----------



## lanterna (Jan 21, 2003)

Does it fit mags or not?if it fits , i could get some!!!!


----------



## Entropy (Jan 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Brock:
> *Ya, I think I am the only crazy one wanting this in a parallel config (going in corner and staring at floor). Actually I have managed to get 4 8AA holders in the same space as the 8 D were, works great. But the other two lights have to be D cell sized holders so I am stuck using the AA to D adapters.
> 
> Someday someone will make them, and I will be there to buy all 16 of them
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You're not the only one. I want parallel holders for high-capacity usage.

a) There are more "miniaturized" step-up DC/DC converters. (Well, there's one, the BadBoy) than there are "miniaturized" DC/DC stepdowns - The closest is georges80's step-down regulator and it's much larger than the BB.

b) The more cells you have in series, the more important cell matching becomes in rechargeable configurations. A 3AA parallel config could be stuck in a charger that supported D-cell batteries, a 3AA series config would have to be disassembled unless a custom charger were built. Even with disassembling the holder for recharging, I would much rather have a 2 series 3 parallel configuration at discharge time than 6 series - The chances of a cell reversal occuring are much lower. (The pack would drop to half its voltage, low enough to notice that the pack was going low well in advance of reversal. With a 6 series config, one cell could reverse easily with much less effect on the battery voltage percentage-wise.)


----------



## lemlux (Jan 21, 2003)

Entropy:

Most NiMHs have spec sheets showing current handling capability as a % of C. Maximum C in a D cell is 9000 mAh at the moment while maximum C with 3 * AA is 6300 mAh as far as I've seen. Not surprising since the volume of 1 @ D greatly exceeds that of 3 @ AA's.


----------



## Abe Furburger (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Wayne,

I would like 4 ofthem if they can be made to fit in to a 2D maglight.

Thanks,

Abe.


----------



## bucken (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd be interested in at least 6 units.


----------



## lessing (Jan 21, 2003)

I would be good for 4 if you make them.


----------



## Rotten Ron (Jan 21, 2003)

I would also be interested in four of them. Around 2.50 ea sounds great.


----------



## Entropy (Jan 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Entropy:
> 
> Most NiMHs have spec sheets showing current handling capability as a % of C. Maximum C in a D cell is 9000 mAh at the moment while maximum C with 3 * AA is 6300 mAh as far as I've seen. Not surprising since the volume of 1 @ D greatly exceeds that of 3 @ AA's.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That's IF you can get your hands on a 9AH D cell. Much harder than getting your hands on a bunch of good AAs.

I can get AA rechargable NiMHs almost anywhere, and reasonably priced. ($10 for a 4-pack of 1600s at Sears, maybe better these days).

5W is (barely) doable off of 2AAs (See http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=000940) - With 6 AAs in a 2S3P config, it should be no problem. (It would require a converter with higher input current capability than the BadBoy though.)

Edit: Link fixed I think. I finished off my () without a space, and that closing ) was included in the URL.


----------



## lemlux (Jan 21, 2003)

Entropy:

Interesting link to "no such number exists". 

I agree that good NiMH D's appear to be unobtainable at brick and mortar locations.


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wayne: This is the best news that I’ve heard in a long long while. If the problem with them not fitting in a new style Mag can be fixed, I would be interested in, at the very least, 4 and probably many more of these adapters. 

A quick question. No one has commented, as of yet, as to how hard it is to change out the batteries. Can these adapters stand up to the stress of constantly being loaded and unloaded? My fingers are crossed because I VERY much want some of these (assuming that they can be made to fit easily inside a Mag). It will save me a LOT of hard work in making my own adapters from 4 AA or 6 AA battery holders. Many mod possibilities immediately spring to mind for this adapter. 

Wayne, please remember to also keep us informed on the Carley potted PR adapter situation. That is another rare treasure that I would very much like to obtain, if possible. Wow, this day’s news has been very good all way around. Thanks very much for this effort on our behalf. It is going to make many modders such as myself very happy.


----------



## shiftd (Jan 22, 2003)

so when are these going to be put on run (on sale i mean)?


----------



## Slick (Jan 22, 2003)

I'd bite on purchasing some of these providing they'll fit the newer Maglites.. I figure that $5 for a couple of these is actually cheaper than using a 6AA holder that costs $1 after the time it takes to mod it.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by shiftd:
> *so when are these going to be put on run (on sale i mean)?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hopefully by the end of February.

Wayne J.


----------



## shiftd (Jan 22, 2003)

cannot wait


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by Slick:
> *I'd bite on purchasing some of these providing they'll fit the newer Maglites.. I figure that $5 for a couple of these is actually cheaper than using a 6AA holder that costs $1 after the time it takes to mod it.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">No modifications necessary to this one. It's 'plug and play'.

The price will be possibly a bit higher, but not much. I should have said, around $2.50/ea.

Wayne J.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by lemlux:
> *Wayne:
> 
> I'm impressed that you were able to get down to 33 mm diameter! Did you allow internal battery to battery contact to permit the OD reduction? The external cover didn't seem to thick enough to provide the reduction to 33 mm.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The engineer designing this said 33mm, so that's what I'm going with.

Wayne J.


----------



## X-CalBR8 (Jan 22, 2003)

I finally found my trusty caliper and measured a couple of different brands of D cells that I had lying around and one measured at 32.5mm and the other measured at exactly 33mm so if the O.D. of this adapter is a perfect 33mm then that is terrific news for everyone that plan to use these in their Mag mods.

Wayne: Thank you very much for the update and please continue to keep us informed. I’ve spent countless hours (even most of a whole day once) searching the net for such an adapter as this, so needless to say, I’m very excited about this. A huge thank you to you and your efforts on this project. I can hardly wait to see the results.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by lemlux:
> [qb]Wayne:
> 
> ...


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">At $2.50 @ this is much more attractive to me than diddling with my dozen or so triangular 6AA adapters. (I haven't progressed beyond glowering at them thus far.)*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I've modified quite a few of the 6AA holders. It's doable but a hassle. I have ordered 100 more of these holders, with the spring contacts. It will be possible to use these too. The contact point will attach to a switch holder, and the battery pack can slide in and be held in by the tailcap of a flashlight. Something would need to be put in the barrel to keep the holder from spinnig. But at least it will not be necessary to mod the holder.

The engineer designing this said 33mm, so that's what I'm going with.

Wayne J.[/


----------



## x-ray (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm in for 6 if you can get them.

Thanks


----------



## highlandsun (Jan 22, 2003)

Cool. The parallel config would give me another toy for playing with these AA LiIons...


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 23, 2003)

The O.D. measurement of the battery holder will be 33mm, which will fit into a Maglite.

I will have two different battery holders, with different configurations:
*
1) *In series to provide 3.6 (rechargables) or 4.5 (alkalines) volts.
*
2)* In parallel, to provide 1.2 volts or 1.5 volts.

The batteries are very easy to change out.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## shiftd (Jan 23, 2003)

deleted


----------



## lemlux (Jan 23, 2003)

Wayne: 

I'm impressed that you were able to get down to 33 mm diameter! Did you allow internal battery to battery contact to permit the OD reduction? The external cover didn't seem to thick enough to provide the reduction to 33 mm.

At $2.50 @ this is much more attractive to me than diddling with my dozen or so triangular 6AA adapters. (I haven't progressed beyond glowering at them thus far.)


----------

